# drago gear



## ckpettit (Jul 5, 2012)

Has any body heard about this gear is it any good price wise for me it looks good but i don't want to waste my money any info would be greatful


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Seen some, never owned any, but it looks well made.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I had emailed them once asking where their products were made (as some of them appear to be Chinese clones of American products). I have had poor luck with Chinese "police" products and did not want to go down that road again. They sent me back a lengthy non-answer about how "tough was part of their DNA" but never mentioned where their products were made, so I passed.


----------



## ckpettit (Jul 5, 2012)

I found out that Their headquarters is in Florida but that does not mean its made in the USA can anybody confirm


----------

